# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Leukocitet

## bekim rama

më intereson të di  diqka  rreth   leukociteve   ,numri  i madh , numri  i vogël  pse   shkaktohet  si të mbrohem  pasi  e kam një vajzë   2.5  vjeqe  dhe kam problem  vazhdimisht
  me nderime  Bekim RAMA nga  KOSOVA  - Prishtinë rrethi Obiliq  
apo  bekimrama@hotmail.com 
   ju falenderohem shumë nëse  mar  një kshill  nga  ju ...

----------


## miki_al2001

do mundohem te te pergjigjem shkurtimisht dhe pa lexuar dicka nga njohurite e mija.nse do informacion me te zgjeruar pastaj do shikojme literaturen ose edhe web.leukocitet jane rruazat e bardha te gjakut te cilat bejne pjese ne sistemin imunitare (mbrojtes) te organizmit kunder infeksioneve.jane 3 gruper e medha perberese te leukociteve qe jane  :adams: ranulocitet,lymphocitet dhe monocitet.kjo ndarje ka shume rendesi sepse rritja ne sasi e njeres nga keto ka kuptim te vecante.numri normal i leukociteve eshte rreth 4800-10.500 per mikroliter.rritja quhet leukocitoze dhe ulja e tyre leukopeni.
zakonisht rritet ne infeksione. kancer dhe marrja e sasive te drogave.ndonjehere mund te rritet edhe normalisht nese ke ngrene mish ose edhe ne stres.rritja shume e madhe e pashpjegueshme e leukociteve ndodh ne leucemi.analizat qe duhet bere jane-gjaku komplet.mbi 11000 duhet konsideruar i larte.
duhet gjetur shkaku i rritjes se leukociteve qe te marresh mjekim sic mund te jete antibiotike per infeksionet dhe ato vin ne vlera normale..vlera te larta te leukociteve ka edhe ne rastet e ndonje inflamacioni akut sic mund te jete apendisiti.
shpresoj se do te vlej sado pak ky informacion bekim.Ka mundesi qe vajza  juaj ka nje burim infeksioni ( me hamendje them se skam shume informacion) por mund te kete nje tonsillit psh  dhe nuk eshte mjekuar ne rregull dhe leukocitet rriten vazhdimisht ( nese behet fjale per rritje) dhe e rendesishme eshte te dihet si eshte formula gjakut a jane te rritura lymophocitet,neutrofilet apo cfare?

----------


## Undefined

Ne radhe te pare i uroj shendet vajzes, me vjen keq ne nje moshe kaq te vogel, nese ajo ka probleme me leukocitet, do te thote sistemi mbrojtes i saj eshte shume i dobet gje qe shkakton infektime te shpejta, dmth preket nga semundjet me shpejt se sa nje njeri me numrin e leukociteve normale. Gjithesesi une do te pyesja cfare shenja dobesie apo shendeti tregon vajza juaj, nese mund te na e shpjegoje me me deaje, pasi jane shume semundje qe mund te aplikohen, por nese ti do te na thoje se sa e ka numrin e leukociteve edhe disa prej shqetesime te vajzes suaj mund te gjejme ndonje informacion me te sakte.
Pres te shkruash perseri!!
Uroj shendet te plote femijes suaj
gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Lonide

Nese ke aktiv helicinalterjen a dalin balt  leukocitet  ??

----------

